# Brands I should avoid?



## Bubba Mediocrates (Apr 10, 2015)

Hopefully this question isn't inappropriate: Are there any brands I should AVOID when purchasing cycling gear (not bikes and components)? I'm talking about things like helmets, gloves, jerseys, shirts, shoes, tires, tubes, bar tape or any other accessories?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Buy stuff that fits and comfy for clothing and shoes and helmet. I would spend extra on bibs instead of shorts

Tires, and other accessories.... You'll get a lot of opinions


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

It saddens me to say this...but as of late, my Castelli gear has been pretty lousy quality wise, especially the bibshorts. Two pairs of their endurance bibs came unraveled at the seams and my current set is pulling apart at the seams.

Reading reviews on their stuff...this seems to be a common thing with their recent stuff.

Sad...because I love the fit of their gear.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Bubba Mediocrates said:


> Hopefully this question isn't inappropriate: Are there any brands I should AVOID when purchasing cycling gear (not bikes and components)? I'm talking about things like helmets, gloves, jerseys, shirts, shoes, tires, tubes, bar tape or any other accessories?


Yeah, anything made by Specialized. 

Don't fund their legal department.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Watch for fakes. If it's on ebay and the price seems too good to be true, it is.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Really good, long wearing kit is unlikely to be cheap. I'm up to my eyeballs in kit these days, but if I were buying my own I would probably get Gore, Craft, or de Soto. I wear a lot of Sugoi--great pads and fit, but you may need to use their warranty. Assos is expensive but pays for itself because it basically never wears out. 

You can save a lot buying last years colors or models of high end gear. The quality is there and improvements from year to year rarely matter. 

I have some sponsored kit from E3 Cubo (a small Italian label) and its wonderful, especially for hot weather. Excellent cut, fabrics and durability.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just some data points:

sierratradingpost.com has the out of season merlino wool stuff, some killer deals. As well as a ton of crazy discounted less cold wear prices and group % off yada.

Bought a bunch of stuff for last winter including some gifts. Fav thing i got there was the light hiking socks called IceBreaker. Use below 60 and down, but wool and even OK on windy 70^ cause they wick so well...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Bubba Mediocrates said:


> Hopefully this question isn't inappropriate: Are there any brands I should AVOID when purchasing cycling gear (not bikes and components)? I'm talking about things like helmets, gloves, jerseys, shirts, shoes, tires, tubes, bar tape or any other accessories?


For me Performance/Nash bar because they fit poorly but that will not be the case for everyone. 

Also unimpressed by the durability of Canala


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Fireform said:


> Really good, long wearing kit is unlikely to be cheap. I'm up to my eyeballs in kit these days, but if I were buying my own I would probably get Gore, Craft, or de Soto. I wear a lot of Sugoi--great pads and fit, but you may need to use their warranty. Assos is expensive but pays for itself because it basically never wears out.
> 
> You can save a lot buying last years colors or models of high end gear. The quality is there and improvements from year to year rarely matter.
> 
> I have some sponsored kit from E3 Cubo (a small Italian label) and its wonderful, especially for hot weather. *Excellent cut, fabrics and durability.*


Perfect brand description for Vie13.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Yeah, anything made by Specialized.
> 
> Don't fund their legal department.


I agree. I will not ever buy anything Specialized.



Typetwelve said:


> It saddens me to say this...but as of late, my Castelli gear has been pretty lousy quality wise, especially the bibshorts. Two pairs of their endurance bibs came unraveled at the seams and my current set is pulling apart at the seams.


Same here. Also, IF you want Castelli, make sure your order or buy at the very least one size, but usually two sizes larger than you think you need. Their stuff comes out extremely small. Used to be great quality, but see above.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Pirx said:


> Same here. Also, IF you want Castelli, make sure your order or buy at the very least one size, but usually two sizes larger than you think you need. Their stuff comes out extremely small. Used to be great quality, but see above.


Their jerseys are over-sized for fat guys who eat too much gelato.

Castelli aero jersey made for 36" chest, 32.5" waist, 37" hips:









Louis Garneau next-to-skin for 35-37, 29-31, 35-37:









Castelli regular road jerseys are also big in the middle although the differences are less noticeable in pictures when there's supposed to be some slack. 

Ignore the size labels because there's vanity sizing going on. Medium Rapha; small Castelli/Giordana/Voler; and XS Louis Garneau are purportedly made for overlapping measurements. Even body dimensions on the size charts are only a starting point as with slacks where a 32" labeled waist may be 36" when measured.

Individual companies produce multiple fits. Historically the distinction was race-fit vs club-fit; although some produce a wider range like Louis Garneau with next-to-skin, racer-fit, standard, comfort-fit, and relaxed. There can be 10" in circumference or more between tightest and loosest.

Small details vary. Pactimo and Voler use weighted zipper pulls that can rattle on helmet buckles in some positions. Voler pockets are a little short. Some jerseys have silicone grippers on which may stay put better. Some jerseys have flat seams that can be more comfortable (but less aerodynamic) than over-lock.

Note how they fit in a riding position which slackens the front and stretches the back - some which seem great standing aren't and vise-versa.

Until you know what fits buy from vendors with good return policies.

The same thing applies to shorts and bibs.

Most chamois these days are made out of similar low density foams, although there are exceptions with high-density under the sit bones (Voler, Cappo, Rapha, and Assos all offer good Cytech/Elastic Interface Technology pads in some models) or more traditional synthetic leather with less padding (Boure). Like saddles, more padding in shorts is not better because you sink into it and squish soft tissues like your pudendal nerve. The chamois is just supposed to keep seams away from your tender bits, prevent chafing, and wick sweat. 

Different models are built with more or less compression.

Short rises vary; so if you have a long torso you may find some don't reach high enough to keep your belly covered with a shorter racer-fit jersey. Leg length and circumference approaching your knees vary. Grippers can be different. Some shorts have a draw string and some don't.

Note the fit in a riding position. Too much slack in back may be good once you bend forwards. Bib suspenders that are too tight standing can be fine.

Pressure and chafing from too much of the wrong padding in the wrong place may not be apparent until after you ride them for a few hours straight at which point returns aren't possible most places (Performance doesn't require clothes to be unused).

I'd tell you to try your LBS if their selections were unlikely to be pathetic.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

tednugent said:


> Buy stuff that fits and comfy for clothing and shoes and helmet. I would spend extra on bibs instead of shorts
> 
> Tires, and other accessories.... You'll get a lot of opinions[/QUOTE
> This entire thread is quite subjective. We all have personal preferences. For example, one poster wrote to avoid anything by Performance. I personally love their Ultra shorts.
> I am curious as to why you recommend spending more on bibs. I only ask as I have never worn them myself but have been thinking about getting a pair.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Shuffleman said:


> tednugent said:
> 
> 
> > Buy stuff that fits and comfy for clothing and shoes and helmet. I would spend extra on bibs instead of shorts
> ...


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Shuffleman said:


> tednugent said:
> 
> 
> > Buy stuff that fits and comfy for clothing and shoes and helmet. I would spend extra on bibs instead of shorts
> ...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Shuffleman said:


> tednugent said:
> 
> 
> > Buy stuff that fits and comfy for clothing and shoes and helmet. I would spend extra on bibs instead of shorts
> ...


----------



## jeremy_s (May 6, 2015)

I usually wear performance gear because their mid grade gear lasts a reasonable amount of time and half the time I'm getting it free with points. 

Haven't tried any of the really high end gear unless it's gloves or helmets because I started out as an mtb rider with lots of time in the saddle wearing cargo shorts and no padding at all except what little bit there was on my wtb saddle. I got used to it, doesn't bother me. I started wearing padded shorts when road biking because I am trying to push my endurance and on longer rides I was getting numb. 

eBay is honestly the only place to truly watch out for (and Amazon to an extent if it's coming from overseas). I will usually pay a bit of a premium at my lbs just to keep my business local unless it's a huge difference in price.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

jeremy_s said:


> Haven't tried any of the really high end gear unless it's gloves or helmets because I started out as an mtb rider with lots of time in the saddle wearing cargo shorts and no padding at all except what little bit there was on my wtb saddle. I got used to it, doesn't bother me. I started wearing padded shorts when road biking because I am trying to push my endurance and on longer rides I was getting numb.


Historically the chamois was just there to prevent chafing and wick sweat with the saddle providing the necessary minimal padding, where more soft padding beneath you is not better because you sink and put pressure on soft tissues like your pudendal nerve.

The Boure PRO short ($100) and bib ($120) are still made that way using Ultrasuede synthetic leather with a total thickness of only 5mm.










Overall I like them almost as much as my Pearl Izumi shorts from the late 1990s before the dawn of the diaper short.

The rise is less than other shorts so some of my race-fit jerseys aren't long enough to keep my belly covered once I move around some. That might not be a problem for other people - I have an unusually long torso (5'10", 30.5" cycling inseam) but wear very small (nothing bigger than Louis Garneau XS pro-fit) jerseys. It may be OK for me - I prefer skin-fit for hard rides and those are tight enough to stay put. It may not be long term - 2014 Louis Garneau pro-fit jerseys are an inch shorter.

They do custom for an extra 25%.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Typetwelve said:


> It saddens me to say this...but as of late, my Castelli gear has been pretty lousy quality wise, especially the bibshorts. Two pairs of their endurance bibs came unraveled at the seams and my current set is pulling apart at the seams.
> 
> Reading reviews on their stuff...this seems to be a common thing with their recent stuff.
> 
> Sad...because I love the fit of their gear.


Second on avoiding Castelli. I got a pair of their CW 3.1 cold weather gloves, and after one winter the finger seams started unraveling. The best makeshift solution was to sew them back together myself. For $50 these gloves ended up being crappy.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I've had pretty bad luck with Pearl Izumi. I've only had toe covers, foot covers and several gloves but they all sucked. I suspected they would, but sometimes due to sudden weather changes or whatever you gotta get whatever the nearest shop has.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

SauronHimself said:


> Second on avoiding Castelli. I got a pair of their CW 3.1 cold weather gloves, and after one winter the finger seams started unraveling. The best makeshift solution was to sew them back together myself. For $50 these gloves ended up being crappy.


Bingo.

I bought a pair of their "Pro Road glove" and the stitching grenade on me within the first few uses. On the pinky finger. I continued to wear them though...mostly out of spite.

Again, I'll say that Castelli jerseys and socks seem to be top notch still, I've had great luck with them. I haven't had one come apart on me yet...unlike those damn bibshorts.

As for PI stuff...yeah...not so much. PI seems to be where cyclists start, before they find out there are much better brands out there. I originally bought a pair of their elite shorts and jersey...the jersey was horribly fragile and the fabric got a ton of runs in it (even though I used a garment bag to clean it). The shorts have held up material wise but the chamois was crap...especially when compared to the Castelli X2 pad...which is far nicer.

I still use those shorts when I ride my comfort bike (under regular shorts)...for what I paid for them, they have served me well. That chamois is pretty crappy for any kind of serious riding though...even when new.


----------



## ryentzer (May 20, 2015)

Pirx said:


> I agree. I will not ever buy anything Specialized.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Also, IF you want Castelli, make sure your order or buy at the very least one size, but usually two sizes larger than you think you need. Their stuff comes out extremely small. Used to be great quality, but see above.


Curious as to why not Specialized?


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

ryentzer said:


> Curious as to why not Specialized?


It's a long story...but in short, many cyclists do not like how they run their business.

Me? Whatever, I own a Specialized bike and will continue to...if I bought from a start to finish, "moral" company...I'd have to land up making my own bike/components because no one is that clean...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Typetwelve said:


> ... no one is that clean...


Exactly. _No one_.


----------

